# why are there duplicate HD channels in the 9000's?



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I've only been with Dish for about a week....

why are there duplicate HD channels in the 9000's?

thanks!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

These are the actual channel numbers. They appear also next to their SD counterpart through the mapdown feature


----------



## DTHguy (Nov 13, 2007)

is the original source, but old receiver like 6000 does not acept the remap of 3 digits. DISH is great!.


----------



## TimG517 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am a Dish Installer. I have the 1000.2 and a 722. I can only see the HD channels in the 9000's.
I live in Royal Oak, MI. If I install a 1000.2 in Royal Oak with a 722, the customer only gets HD's in the 9000's. 
Any city around here gets HD's as the same channel as SD channels.

1000.4 in royal oak and you get HD channels same number as SD. 1000.4 in the Detroit area suck, low signal strength on the 72.7 and 77.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm new to Dish, so I'm still learning to program my 722k just the way I like it. 

Is it bad that I went in to "Locks" and locked out all 4-digit HD channel numbers? 
I first made sure they all had HD duplicate 3-digit counterparts before locking them
out. After I finished, they 4-digital channels are gone from the "All Chan" and 
"All Sub" lists. Also less clutter/duplicates when searching for programs....

I much prefer using 3 digits.... on the other hand, is there any downside to this?

Thanks!


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Nope, Locking will also remove the duplicate channels from your searches as well. This does not happen with favorites. Downside would be if you record something from the locked channels you have to use your password in order to view them.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a similar question - I get both the HD and non HD listings in my guide. If I choose only HD channels I loose the ability to select a non HD channel. But when I select all sub, I get HD and its non-HD counterpart along with SD channels. Is there a way to have the guide only show HD channels available plus SD channels that are not available in HD? I know I could create a favorites list but is there any other way? It takes forever to scroll through the guide when I have a lot of duplicated listings.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

Create a Favorites list instead of using ALL HD or All Subs. Put your HD channels and the SD channels you want in the Favorites list.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jbkusa said:


> I have a similar question - I get both the HD and non HD listings in my guide. If I choose only HD channels I loose the ability to select a non HD channel. But when I select all sub, I get HD and its non-HD counterpart along with SD channels. Is there a way to have the guide only show HD channels available plus SD channels that are not available in HD? I know I could create a favorites list but is there any other way? It takes forever to scroll through the guide when I have a lot of duplicated listings.


I use the map downs as well, and its the map downs that are forcing you get the SD/HD of a channel right next to each other. You can disable the map downs, if you want to, go to Menu 6,9 and then select the Chan Display in the local Channels, there you can Enable or Disable the DishHD Channels as well as for the locals.

Personally I like the mapdowns, I get used to a channel being at one location, and don't want to hunt for it somewhere else after it goes HD. To avoid seeing the SD version of a Channel, go into the menu, go to locks, and then lock out the SD version of a channel. Its pretty easy to do as the HD version has a HD logo, so you lock out the one without the HD logo next to it. 
Only thing to worry about, is if you have Recordings on a SD channel that is now locked out, you will have to redo those timers. If you don't redo those timers, shows will record, but will be locked, and you will have to enter in the lock code to watch them or even see the title. Easy way to see what timers are set for HD or not, is look at your timers list, I press the DVR button 3 times and the timers are listed on the Right side.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I lock out all the SD equivalents of HD channels and leave those which have no HD equivalent.

That way the don't even show up in the all channels list.


----------



## jbkusa (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Grumpy Bear and Jim5506. 

I will try this tonight. 

When I lock a channel, do I set the unlock code at that time or is it some predetermined code from Dishnetwork?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It will prompt you for a lock code - write it down and save it or you will have to call dish and have them unlock the receiver for you (not fun).


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

All of this is what favorites, 4 different ones, was set up for. Guys, if the truth be known, the average person only watches about 30 shows a week. Get a good schedule set up like:

http://www.titantv.com/

Then work up your schedule for the week and set up your DVR to change to your stations and record them or not. 15 mins of working up your schedule for the week and you don't have to run around the guide, all the time. You run on automatic

To Each his own way.

*RTE*


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

I use both 

I record Destination Truth & Ghost Hunters. These two programs record on the same channel right after each other. To get both shows recorded with the four minute overrun without messing around with the timer settings I'll record Ghost Hunters on the SyFy map down and Destination Truth on the original 9000 channel.


----------

